# I HATE SNAKES!



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

It's getting warmer and the snakes are gonna come out and i'm gonna s*it my pants every time I see one. 

Oh did I say "I HATE SNAKES"?

I'm not sure where to post this, sorry if this is the wrong area.

Does any one else have this feeling for snake as I do?
How do you handle it? 

I shoot them then throw the remaining parts in the woods. The whole time i have this anxiousness deep inside me from the second I see them and stays with me for hours, and every time I go back to the site that feeling comes back.

I have a 357 with shell shot but I'm thanking a smaller one with shell shot (22lr), What do you think? Last year I almost shot my foot.

Are there any warning signs I could look for before I see the snake ?
I know they just want to rid me of rodents but I can't help it. 
They don't seem to be small here, 3 foot is the smallest iv'e seen, and that's not a fish story.

Thanks for the help,

O.M.F


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

So did Indiana Jones! Where are you at that you see these guys? Come to North Idaho. Seriously. Apart from the occasional garden snake, you just never run in to them. If you go to move something on the ground suck as a rock or a board, you sometimes get hundreds of these tiny ants, but that's it. I've been here my whole life too, so this isn't an exaggeration.


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

Tractor Beam said:


> So did Indiana Jones! Where are you at that you see these guys? Come to North Idaho. Seriously. Apart from the occasional garden snake, you just never run in to them. If you go to move something on the ground suck as a rock or a board, you sometimes get hundreds of these tiny ants, but that's it. I've been here my whole life too, so this isn't an exaggeration.


I lived in Minnesota, the city of Minneapolis and rural bethel neither had snakes except the occasional garter. Here in Ky there are all kinds of snakes, black, bull, copperhead, and in the mountain you have rattle snakes. 

I hate Snakes.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

No problems with snakes personally. This last summer I caught the biggest garter snake I ever saw. Showed it to the kids and then let it go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

marc_hanna said:


> No problems with snakes personally. This last summer I caught the biggest garter snake I ever saw. Showed it to the kids and then let it go.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


I can ship you my snakes. ha ha.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

I’d have no problem with it, they keep the rodents in check. My wife, however, has a morbid fear of them. She actually passes out when she sees them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

from an early age (70 years back) our father said "the only good snake was a dead one", the teachings today here are to leave the snake alone and if you come across one to just back away and it will go on its merry way, we have a few that if you stir them up, they will actually chase you and these are the very poisonous(should read Venomous)  --Fierce Snake, Tiapan, Eastern Brown, Tiger Snake, King Brown and Death Adder, this is only a few of our deadliest and deadly they are.

And to quote Tractor Beam, -- we were also taught when lifting a sheet of iron or large piece of flat timber, always lift the object from the far side and lift towards you so the object became a barrier should there be a slitherer under.

I, like you old man farmer have a fear of snakes, but only the ones I can't see, if you wear ankle boots and loose legged jeans, you shouldn't have any worries about a bite.

Just my two bob's worth


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

We don’t have any venomous snakes here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

I stand corrected, I should have written "venomous", sorry about that, but if you open this page, it says there are 10 venomous snakes in the U.S. and up to 21 Venomous snakes in the States all told.
https://www.grandviewoutdoors.com/gear/outdoors/top-10-venomous-north-american-snakes/


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Sorry marc-hanna, I miss read your quote, you mean't you didn't have Venomous snakes in your area of living ??.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Correct. “We” was not inclusive of everyone in the conversation. I should have said “we, in Nova Scotia”. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

No snakes at all in Labrador.


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

deerhide said:


> No snakes at all in Labrador.


Not reptiles anyways. ha,ha.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Nor are snakes near the top of my favorite critter list  if snakes surprises me there no rules.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Our worst would be a toss up between the eastern diamond rattlesnake, cottonmouth, and the copper head. I dont care for them either but I know they play a role in nature. We have black snakes that kinda keep the bad ones in check. Any king snakes in your area?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

http://www.tennsnakes.org/kingsnake_black.htm


----------



## Hancock (Jan 7, 2018)

oldmanfarmer said:


> I lived in Minnesota, the city of Minneapolis and rural bethel neither had snakes except the occasional garter. Here in Ky there are all kinds of snakes, black, bull, copperhead, and in the mountain you have rattle snakes.
> 
> I hate Snakes.


Here in the southeast, we use glue boards at each side of garage doors, under workbench, in dark corners. Catch rats lizards, spiders, and snakes. Just last Sat had a copper head on glue trap inside the garage door. Second one, I hate snakes, if it startled me it's dead. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

I have to say, I kinda’ like snakes. Sorry guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

I won't say that I hate them and I know some are supposed to be beneficial, but it is so hard to identify them trying to get all the little pieces back together


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

You haven't lived till you've had a moccasin coming after you! I think this happens when you disturb or get too close to its nesting place. Fortunately, I had a garden rake. Stupid moccasin brought a pair of fangs to a rake fight.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

As if he had bit Chuck Norris......


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

sixbales said:


> You haven't lived till you've had a moccasin coming after you! I think this happens when you disturb or get too close to its nesting place. Fortunately, I had a garden rake. Stupid moccasin brought a pair of fangs to a rake fight.


Except your rake isn't poisonous. Obviously your rake won.


----------



## brownie17 (Jan 2, 2020)

Oh, how lucky I am that there are no snakes in our country. I've been afraid of them since I was a child.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

You must be from Ireland


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

No snakes in Labrador. 50 years ago when I lived in N.S. I used to afraid of them. Then I found a Garter one tangled in an onion bag. He was cut some and struggled at first, I worked slow and easy and hummed to him. He sort of went limp and it went good. It healed up some and I saw him around the rest of the summer in a little pile of rocks I had dumped next to my greenhouse.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I have observed what Rodney Carrington said about snakes to be 100% true. "People generally have two reactions when they come across a snake.... 
Sh*t and Run"

Came across this article today... Bubba huntin' deer here in MS 

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/i...nake-in-deer-stand/ar-BBYybl2?ocid=spartanntp


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

deerhide said:


> No snakes in Labrador.


Snakes don't like cold weather. 
Does the temp there ever get above 20c there ?


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

brownie17 said:


> Oh, how lucky I am that there are no snakes in our country. I've been afraid of them since I was a child.


Welcome to the forum Brownie17. where you from?


----------

